# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Phyllobates Terribilis Orange babies

## Will

I recently was lucky enough to obtain 7 Terribilis tadpoles.  I have lost 2 but all the rest seem to be happy and healthy. I had one of my Terribilis came out of the water last week.  He has been hiding really well, but he finally made an appearance and he is starting to finally get color to him.  Needless to say I am super excited. This morning when checking on my tadpoles I had another that is sitting half in and half out of the water so maybe within the next day or 2 I should have 1 more out.  The other 3 are coming along but a little behind.  2 of the 3 have back legs but no signs of fronts yet.  The last is just starting to show signs of the back legs starting to develop.  There is a bit of a gap with the tads as they came from different clutches.  But If all goes right I should hopefully have 5 Terribilis Orange for free.  Here is hoping!

----------


## Carlos

Lucky you, please keep us posted  :Smile:  !

----------


## Will

So this morning doing my froggy rounds before work I found Terribilis #2 comfortably sitting up on land, so off to the grow out container.  Only 3 left, I hope all of them develop!  Pictures to follow as soon as I feel I can take them without stressing the little frog out!

----------

XDragonFrogX

----------


## Will

So the little guy was ready to move on to a bigger place got home and was was on the wall at the highest point of the plastic shoe box I had him in.  He has been successfully transfered to tje grow out container and is now just hanging out.

----------


## Lynn

I am sooooooo jealous !

----------


## Will

Ok so 5 days after the last froglet came out of the water. His tail is completely gone and he now has color coming in. His is already really bold and just hangs out in the open.

----------


## Lynn

Great thread! 
Thanks Will.

----------


## Will

My Terribilis that came out of the water last week is eating well and is starting to show his color really well.  Still waiting on front legs from my others but the bulges are there so soon hopefully.  Attached is a pic of the one that came out of the water last week, so much fun to watch them change.

----------


## Will

Froglet # 3 came out of the water last night and has been moved to his new home in the grow out container. I am hoping he will be as bold as my last frog that came out of the water, he is always out and does not hide at all. Only 2 more to go!

----------


## Carlos

How are froglets doing Will?  Are they all out of water by now?

----------


## Will

Hey Carlos, I do have some updates and hope to be able to post some new pictures tonight.  Life has been trying to run me ragged and I am finally caught up, so time to focus on the fun things again.  

4 of the 5 tads are out of the water.  The last one has back legs that appear to be developing well and if the time line runs consistent then in a week or two I should hopefully see front legs.  The 4 that are out of the water are very active and eating fruit flies by the bunches, very healthy appetites!  My 2 oldest are about 50% orange now and are losing more of the black everyday.  So much fun to watch the little critters morph and grow.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Lynn

> Hey Carlos, I do have some updates and hope to be able to post some new pictures tonight.  Life has been trying to run me ragged and I am finally caught up, so time to focus on the fun things again.  
> 
> 4 of the 5 tads are out of the water.  The last one has back legs that appear to be developing well and if the time line runs consistent then in a week or two I should hopefully see front legs.  The 4 that are out of the water are very active and eating fruit flies by the bunches, very healthy appetites!  My 2 oldest are about 50% orange now and are losing more of the black everyday.  So much fun to watch the little critters morph and grow.


Will,
Looking forward to seeing the photos. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Will

So here are some of the pictures I have taken recently. 

The first one is the most recent froglet that came out of the water about a week and a half ago. 

The 2nd picture is of one of my first two, still no real identifiers to tell them apart other then size, but they are never out together to compare. 

The 3rd picture is of the younger 2. Don't mind the flash reflection, had to keep this pic even though the flash is in it because it is a rare occurrence to have 2 of them out at the same time. 

The 4th is a Picture of my first out of the water, Love seeing the color start to come through. 

Hopefully number 5 will be out of the water soon, my guess is in about 2 weeks.

----------


## frogster

Great choice of darts...I have a beautiful group of 6....

----------


## Carlos

Hi Will, they are coming along great  :Smile:  !  Interesting how the babies fade the dark coloring that hides them for the brighter adult colors.  Imagine this darker color is needed in the wild until froglet has accumulated enough toxin on it's body for it's defense mechanism.

----------


## Will

So number 5 came out of the water Saturday and is in his temporary home.  No pictures of this one however.  when I set the cup down I did not even get my hand off the cup and he was off to hide.  Hopefully I will get pictures of the energetic little guy soon.  The first 2 that came out are about 80% orange so they are starting to look really cool.  Hopefully have some new pictures to share here soon, I have been trying to keep the stress down on them and keep my photo sessions to a minimum since they have made it clear that they are not a fan of the flash.

----------


## Heather

> So number 5 came out of the water Saturday and is in his temporary home.  No pictures of this one however.  when I set the cup down I did not even get my hand off the cup and he was off to hide.  Hopefully I will get pictures of the energetic little guy soon.  The first 2 that came out are about 80% orange so they are starting to look really cool.  Hopefully have some new pictures to share here soon, I have been trying to keep the stress down on them and keep my photo sessions to a minimum since they have made it clear that they are not a fan of the flash.


They're so cute! I love that orange! Great job!  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Very cool will! Such cute little froglets!

----------

